# derby hippo



## mineme (Feb 10, 2010)

derby hippodrome has gone up in smoke once again more info will be on this is derbyshire website as and when it will be avalable it happened about 1.30pm today 10.2.2010


----------



## Lost Explorer (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder if this was another "accident"


----------



## smileysal (Feb 10, 2010)

According to the BBC website, it looks like it was started deliberately. Started in the basement of the theatre, and all the services have already been cut off to the building. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/derbyshire/8508844.stm

Still waiting for an update on the Derby Evening Telegraph website. 

 Sal


----------



## Lost Explorer (Feb 10, 2010)

Well that doesn't surprise me really! We all know who it is :S


----------



## thompski (Feb 10, 2010)

Lost Explorer said:


> Well that doesn't surprise me really! We all know who it is :S



Knowing Derby, smack-heads or chav's more then likely. 

There's a court hearing regarding the building on the 22nd February at Derby Crown Court.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe the people of Derby should have given more of a shit when it was bulldozed to within an inch of its life a couple of years back. This was inevitable really.

M


----------



## thompski (Feb 11, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Maybe the people of Derby should have given more of a shit when it was bulldozed to within an inch of its life a couple of years back. This was inevitable really.



To be fair something should have been done long _before_ it got to that stage. Considering the number of empty listed buildings in the city at the minute, I fear it won't be the last.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 11, 2010)

Just don't let Mr Anthony get hold of any more buildings, otherwise more buildings in Derby will be *renovated*cough*demolished*cough


----------



## mineme (Feb 11, 2010)

*hippo*

i smell a rat its feb now and it goes to court in feb abit strange dont you think and its also abit strange that the car park owner that people have had all the troble with found the fire and that he is linket to the owner of the hippo.....icon_evilit makes me


----------



## Mercury (Feb 24, 2010)

Was in there last sunday. 

Seeing as the basement is flooded to shit i wasn't expecting much. 

Someone set fire to one of the toilet cubicles. Nothing amazing and/or particularly damaging.


----------



## thompski (Feb 24, 2010)

Press release from Derby City Council regarding their victory in Monday's court case.

http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/sto...yCouncil_Hippodrome_-_Success_for_council.pdf


----------



## nutnut (Feb 24, 2010)

Result!!!!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2010)

At last, it's about time. Although how much are you betting he declares himself bankrupt, so they can't get the cash from him? That will be the next thing he does!


----------



## nutnut (Feb 26, 2010)

smileysal said:


> At last, it's about time. Although how much are you betting he declares himself bankrupt, so they can't get the cash from him? That will be the next thing he does!



You know that! twats like him always have a way of wriggling free from any consequence :icon_evil


----------

